

Neanderthal – Fast Native Matrix and Linear Algebra in Clojure - dragandj
http://neanderthal.uncomplicate.org

======
urlwolf
This could be nice if well supported in the future. Incanter is kind of 'too
little, too late' to be a serious contender in the data science panorama. And
incanter seems to lack momentum. It feels that python/R/Julia have too much
momentum for anything else to enter the market, unless it's trully
revolutionary.

